# Sailing around the world on a Catalina 22 sailboat



## saldrich (Oct 10, 2013)

How possible do you think it would be to sail around the world on a Catalina 22.

You know. Buy the boat and fix her up real good.

Do you think it would make it the whole 30,000 miles?


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

Which way ? East-West or North-South ?


----------



## Spider0804 (Oct 12, 2011)

Just some stuff I have come across in my own research.

The smaller the boat you are in the bigger the waves will be compared to your boat.

Unless you plan really well and have some luck on your side you probably will encounter some rough seas along the way. You might be in trouble if you see 30 foot waves or greater if you manage to get near a storm.

I had a thread asking what size gave an ok saftey factor and it seemed to be atleast 27 feet with a 100 degree or more no recovery tip angle.

Fin keels / spade rudders can get ripped off if you hit something too so that is something to consider especially with the whole shipping container worry.

Another thing is water and fuel capacity, you will have to motor atleast a few times and a de salinator might not keep up with your water demand with the small panels you will fit on the boat.

The tank will have to take up the slack but small boats usually do not come with more than 15 gallons of water and if you are lucky the same amount for fuel.

You may be going a few weeks at a time without seeing land so you have to factor in if you can survive semi comfortably food and water wise for that time.

Someone gave me a really handy website for smaller blue water capable craft:

http://atomvoyages.com/planning/good-old-boats-list.html

If you go smaller you may be comprising safety and comfort in the name of cutting cost.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

As possible as it is to go across the country on a skateboard. The question is, why would you want to?


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

saldrich said:


> How possible do you think it would be to sail around the world on a Catalina 22.
> 
> You know. Buy the boat and fix her up real good.
> 
> Do you think it would make it the whole 30,000 miles?


People have made impressive passages on small boats.

If you need to ask this question you aren't ready.

For long-distance cruising on small boats try sailFar.net .

Go sailing.


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

Why stop at 22? How about a Sunfish or a sailboard? Now there is a challenge.


----------



## Mr. Bubs (Aug 21, 2013)

Go for it. I plan on circling the planet in my Macgregor 25 death machine.


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

Hey,

It would be very simple to sail around the world on a Catalina 22.

Just haul the boat, put it on a trailer, and load the whole rig onto a freighter.

There you go!

Barry


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

saldrich said:


> How possible do you think it would be to sail around the world on a Catalina 22.
> 
> You know. Buy the boat and fix her up real good.
> 
> Do you think it would make it the whole 30,000 miles?


Smaller boats have circumnavigated. See Atom Voyages - Good Old Boats List

But it depends a great deal on the skipper, Webb Chiles or Shane Acton would most likely make it round, don't know about you.

If you are interested in small boat circumnavigations Shrimpy by Shane Acton is required reading. It was a frequent source of inspiration for me.

I owned a swing keel Catalina 22 [Jaguar 22] and sailed it around the West coast of Scotland and down the Adriatic. I liked it and it was a great little coastal cruiser. Offshore in bad conditions, I am not so sure, that is a big cockpit if it gets filled.


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

It's not around the world, but I do plan on taking my C22 on Lake Superior.

I've only been sailing it for a little over a month now, but I did manage to get it out on my little local lake this high wind day:









And it handled great! It was exciting, but never scary, and we were always in control. My main is old and I don't yet have the proper controls to get it as flat as I'd like, so I imagine with a little fixing there even much stronger winds would be fine.

It is waves that would worry me. I'm on a small lake, so even with 30mph winds there are no waves of any height. It seems like it wouldn't take much of a wave to overwhelm a C22. Less than an 8' beam and only 25% ballast. And since mine is a swing keel if you did get knocked down much past horizontal there's a chance that the keel could slam back up.

So anyway. I don't think *I'd* take a C22 around the world. But if you do, please let us know how it goes!


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

Mr. Bubs said:


> Go for it. I plan on circling the planet in my Macgregor 25 death machine.


At what altitude 
They fly so I was told


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

Nope not at all; since the 'structural design' of the C22 is strictly for 'inshore' or protected waters sailing. 
An around-the-world boat of this size would be built to at least TWICE the 'strength' of a C22. 

Inotherwords ... expect the C22 to 'fall apart' (and probably sink) long before you complete your circumnavigation. There's simply not enough 'reserve strength' (safety factor) in an inshore design boat to take the beating that a dedicated 'blue water' boat can handle .... This has NOTHING to do with the experience and ability of the sailor; its just simple 'material and inbuilt design strength'.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Minnesail said:


> And since mine is a swing keel if you did get knocked down much past horizontal there's a chance that the keel could slam back up.


The swing keel Catalina 22 boats I have sailed have had a big pin that holds the keel down.


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

RichH said:


> Nope not at all; since the 'structural design' of the C22 is strictly for 'inshore' or protected waters sailing.
> An around-the-world boat of this size would be built to at least TWICE the 'strength' of a C22.


I don't know anything about the design of "offshore" boats, but I can say that a C22 is pretty soft. I cut a backing plate out of G-10 fiberglass and that stuff is crazy impossibly hard. Then I went to cut a through-hull in the C22 and it was like cutting through butter in comparison.



SVAuspicious said:


> The swing keel Catalina 22 boats I have sailed have had a big pin that holds the keel down.


They have a screw that pushes against the side of the keel and friction is supposed to keep it down, but it doesn't really lock it in place. The consensus on the C22 forum is that if you got much past horizontal the weight and levering effect would rapidly overcome the the friction of the end of a 1/2" screw. A lot of peep have removed the pin and glassed over the hole, since it can let water in sometimes.

In my mind I think of it as a keel brake, rather than a keel lock.


----------



## northoceanbeach (Mar 23, 2008)

Don't forget there are a lot of fixed keel Catalina 22's. That being said, and having owned it as the second of my five under 30 foot boats, I felt it to be the weakest. Although it 20-30 knot hawaii winds and 4-6 foot seas it always sailed great. I'm all about taking a small boat offshore(at least wanting to). This would not be it.


----------



## Philzy3985 (Oct 20, 2012)

With perfect weather windows it's probably possible. You'd have to have a lot of patience, and not need a lot of food or water storage. 

Realistically yes, a 22 foot sailboat can do it - but you'd want the 8,000 lb full keel, heavy-built kinds, not a C22, if you were asking for a personal reason.

You'd have to do more modifications to it all over that it would just make sense to buy a sturdy sailboat.

I have a sabot. Thought about doing the trans-pac in it.


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

RichH said:


> Nope not at all; since the 'structural design' of the C22 is strictly for 'inshore' or protected waters sailing.
> ..There's simply not enough 'reserve strength' (safety factor) in an inshore design boat to take the beating that a dedicated 'blue water' boat can handle .... This has NOTHING to do with the experience and ability of the sailor; its just simple 'material and inbuilt design strength'.


Catalina would certainly disagree with you. They say it is _" safer at sea and in all conditions than any boat in it's class "_ And the thousands of C22's still out there sailing decade after decade after decade must all be very lucky or very careful .


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

Not to stoke the fires, but Catalina did make a fixed fin keel version of the boat during it's long, long, production history. Once, I did a round trip to Monterrey from Santa Cruz over a weekend. If any of you are familiar with Monterrey Bay in th afternoon, you will understand when I say I had my Cape Horn rounding experience!


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

This just seems like an absurd idea. Any C22 or similar boat would have to be modded so extensively that you might as well just buy a boat designed for the task anyway. It's not just the swing keel - it's basically the whole boat. Even if the boat was durable enough, there's just not room for the needed gear and provisions. And hit just one storm and it would swallow up the boat like nothing.


Sal Paradise said:


> Catalina would certainly disagree with you...


I dare you to find me someone at Catalina who would advise taking a C22 on a circumnav.


Sal Paradise said:


> ...They say it is _" safer at sea and in all conditions than any boat in it's class "_ And the thousands of C22's still out there sailing decade after decade after decade must all be very lucky or very careful .


I doubt their promotional literature that you supposedly quote has that grammar error (possessive its with apostrophe). And the key phrase there is _*its class*_. It is very safe for its class, but its class is cruising and daysailing in protected waters.

The correct answer to OP's original question is "no."


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

GeorgeB said:


> Not to stoke the fires, but Catalina did make a fixed fin keel version of the boat during it's long, long, production history. Once, I did a round trip to Monterrey from Santa Cruz over a weekend. If any of you are familiar with Monterrey Bay in th afternoon, you will understand when I say I had my Cape Horn rounding experience!


not quite cape horn jajaja but thats exactly where I ripped a jib coming down from halfmoon bay

blows like stink there


----------



## CatMan22 (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh by all means go ahead and do this, trailer your 22 to the nearest port, launch her, leave the trailer and your vehicle in the parking lot, pay the extended storage and sail away. I'm sure this is exactly what Frank Butler had in mind when he designed the 22.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

saldrich said:


> How possible do you think it would be to sail around the world on a Catalina 22.
> 
> You know. Buy the boat and fix her up real good.
> 
> Do you think it would make it the whole 30,000 miles?


This would imply that you don't already have said Catalina 22. If your goal is to sail around the world on a limited budget this would be, as others have suggested) a very bad way to do it.

I think our circumnavigation was pretty tame compared to the stories I have heard from others. If I knew the conditions were going to be identical to what we had, i.e. less demanding than average, you could not pay me enough money to try the trip on a Catalina 22. Not worrying about the times we had 40 to 50+ knots - those were rare but you will get them, I can only imagine how a Catalina 22 or similar boat would do in the Indian Ocean where we had 25 to 35 knots for weeks at a time with waves in the 10 to 20 foot range the whole time. Those are just normal sailing conditions there (in the middle of the trades, we aren't talking about Roaring Forties).


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Having sailed a 22 Catalina, just once though, I wouldn't consider circumnavigating the Delmarva Peninsula with it let alone the globe.

Gary


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

The way I see it is: Those things come with a trailer. Sow as suggested, ya park said trailer in a lot before you set off. You ain't going to find that trailer when you get back after all that time. I know what I am talking about, as I sometimes can't find my car after circus navigation around the shelves of the local wally world. So IMHO its a bad idea.

HTH

Michael


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

It would be nice if the original poster came back and weighed in on this.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

According to his profile, the OP has a Tayana 37. I wonder why he needs to know at all?


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

maybe hes "fishing"


----------



## Mr. Bubs (Aug 21, 2013)

DRFerron said:


> According to his profile, the OP has a Tayana 37. I wonder why he needs to know at all?


Me thinks the original poster is a troll.


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

Sal Paradise said:


> Catalina would certainly disagree with you. They say it is _" safer at sea and in all conditions than any boat in it's class "_ And the thousands of C22's still out there sailing decade after decade after decade must all be very lucky or very careful .


Consider and compare Dana24 or its equivalent Flicka design to a C22 .... then look at the listing of completed successful circumnavigations and see which predominate and which design is 'totally absent'.

Id say that thats quite misleading 'marketeering', unless one clearly understands the complete meaning of 'in its class'.


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

so when then bmw x5 says it can go jungle offroading in the congo Im supposed to beleive that too?

jajaja


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

DRFerron said:


> According to his profile, the OP has a Tayana 37. I wonder why he needs to know at all?


maybe that is his dream boat.


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

christian.hess said:


> so when then bmw x5 says it can go jungle offroading in the congo Im supposed to beleive that too?
> 
> jajaja


Again, if you read my comment - specifically to Rich as he says its designed for strictly inland use - I just pointed out what the manufacturer says about it since they did have a hand in designing it.

But there is also the thousands of them still sailing decade after decade after decade, with amazingly few stories of any of them sinking - and I don't remember even one account of a C22 disintegrating in heavy seas. If they are so flawed then there should also be thousands of accounts of them breaking apart.

I already have one so I obviously could not care less what anyone thinks of them, - my one point is just that the unsupported opinions of the armchair naval architects caught my attention

- and anyway I am pretty sure this thread was originally meant as a joke.


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

thats what I meant...if you pay attention to what the salesman says thats nonsensical...

that applies to boats, cars, airplanes whatever...they are trying to sell you something...so its obvious they are pro everything....

wasnt meant to insult or put down the boat at all...its a point against false advertising to a certain extent

not to add to the fire but what is heavy seas on a catalina 22?


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

Depends - according to my wife - anything over 7 knots of wind or 1' high waves.


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

Sal Paradise said:


> Again, if you read my comment - specifically to Rich as he says its designed for strictly inland use - I just pointed out what the manufacturer says about it since they did have a hand in designing it.
> 
> But there is also the thousands of them still sailing decade after decade after decade, with amazingly few stories of any of them sinking - and I don't remember even one account of one breaking apart in heavy seas. If they are so flawed then there should also be thousands of accounts of them breaking apart.
> 
> I really could care less what anyone thinks of them, and I am pretty sure this thread was meant as a joke.


Yes,
thousands of C-22's have been built and I'm sure very few actually sank due to very heavy seas. However, considering the typical owner of a C-22, how many actually were used where they would encounter heavy seas...as in the middle of the ocean? I'm guessing very few. The boat was never built to be a blue water boat. Even my C-34 was built as a coastal cruiser, not to cross oceans.


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

christian.hess said:


> not to add to the fire but what is heavy seas on a catalina 22?


I'm also curious to hear what C22 people consider heavy seas.

Like I've said, I plan to get my little boat up to Lake Superior and Superior can get a bit boisterous at times. What sort of conditions are too much?

Looking at weather records for June I see occasional 4' waves with a period just over 4 seconds. I'm guessing that'd be a bit rough for a 22' boat.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

chuck53 said:


> Yes,
> thousands of C-22's have been built and I'm sure very few actually sank due to very heavy seas. However, considering the typical owner of a C-22, how many actually were used where they would encounter heavy seas...as in the middle of the ocean? I'm guessing very few. The boat was never built to be a blue water boat. Even my C-34 was built as a coastal cruiser, not to cross oceans.


After watching Melrna (thread on SailNet) go through her semi-customization of her new Catalina 445, I'd say even their "Ocean" series boats aren't even true offshore boats. My layman conclusion after listening to her experience (reading here and her stories in person) is that Catalina did a quick nod to the offshore crowd but hasn't fully committed. Otherwise, the amount she spent doing so wouldn't have been needed to upgrade to make if offshore-capable.


----------



## saldrich (Oct 10, 2013)

capttb said:


> Which way ? East-West or North-South ?


california - hawaii - south pacific - australia - cape town - brazil - the caribbean - panama canal - california


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

Guys, I boat on the lower Potomac where the bay is within sight.
There are times I won't venture out. Not that it couldn't handle it but no way would I take a C22 out there. The lower Potomac can get nasty and the bay can get worse.


----------



## Mr. Bubs (Aug 21, 2013)

saldrich said:


> california - hawaii - south pacific - australia - cape town - brazil - the caribbean - panama canal - california


Sounds fun.

I have a question though, your profile says you have a Tayana 37...wouldn't that be a better suited vessel for such an expedition?


----------



## Mr. Bubs (Aug 21, 2013)

Also do you have the cutter, ketch, or pilot house version?


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

> I'm also curious to hear what C22 people consider heavy seas.
> 
> Like I've said, I plan to get my little boat up to Lake Superior and Superior can get a bit boisterous at times. What sort of conditions are too much?
> 
> Looking at weather records for June I see occasional 4' waves with a period just over 4 seconds. I'm guessing that'd be a bit rough for a 22' boat.


The C22 basically turns into dinghy sailing above about 20kt. You either need your hand on the tiller, or the mainsheet, or both, at all times. I sold my C22 to a guy in Minnesota who managed to have a knockdown and sink the thing within a few weeks. Granted, if you took precautions to avoid down flooding (hatch boards, lockers, gas vents), and could lock the swing keel in place, it would probably recover from most knock-downs. The C22 does have a reasonable strong rig for a 22'er with fore/aft lowers.


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

In a c 22 no in my islander 24 yes full keel much better than fin keel offshore for me. Many full keelers are considered self righting fin keelers not so much.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

Sal Paradise said:


> ...I don't remember even one account of a C22 disintegrating in heavy seas...





Barquito said:


> ...I sold my C22 to a guy in Minnesota who managed to have a knockdown and sink the thing within a few weeks...


That's 1, and counting.


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

Barquito said:


> The C22 basically turns into dinghy sailing above about 20kt. You either need your hand on the tiller, or the mainsheet, or both, at all times. I sold my C22 to a guy in Minnesota who managed to have a knockdown and sink the thing within a few weeks.


Really? Holy &#*@! THat's scary. I hope no one was hurt. I guess I'm glad I'm slowly ramping up my difficulty level.

Do you know any more details? What lake he was on?

I was out in 20mph with gusts to 40mph and although exciting I always felt in control. I didn't leave the main sheet cleated much though...


----------



## tomandchris (Nov 11, 2009)

Barquito said:


> The C22 basically turns into dinghy sailing above about 20kt. You either need your hand on the tiller, or the mainsheet, or both, at all times. I sold my C22 to a guy in Minnesota who managed to have a knockdown and sink the thing within a few weeks. Granted, if you took precautions to avoid down flooding (hatch boards, lockers, gas vents), and could lock the swing keel in place, it would probably recover from most knock-downs. The C22 does have a reasonable strong rig for a 22'er with fore/aft lowers.


Although I do think that this is a thread to accomplish exactly what it became, the C22 is a fine boat for what it is intended. That would not be an ocean crossing by any means.

The example of someone sinking a C22 would be no different than someone sinking a Morris. It does happen! If the boat was sailed as it should be, and prepped for broaching in heavy wind, it would not have sunk. Idiots do stupid things...it is not the boats fault.


----------



## tomandchris (Nov 11, 2009)

christian.hess said:


> thats what I meant...if you pay attention to what the salesman says thats nonsensical...
> 
> that applies to boats, cars, airplanes whatever...they are trying to sell you something...so its obvious they are pro everything....
> 
> ...


Christian, was your father a salesman and did he beat you? There must be some reason for your unreasonable fear/loathing of all of them. Must be pretty hard going through life without dealing with any of them.Good luck with that!


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

*go for it*

Remember the tales that people have told in their voyages hide the ones of the ones who didn't make it

Dead men tell mo tales.

Can I be the beneficiary on your insurance policy


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

tomandchris said:


> Christian, was your father a salesman and did he beat you? There must be some reason for your unreasonable fear/loathing of all of them. Must be pretty hard going through life without dealing with any of them.Good luck with that!


not at all I sell food...but I dont kid myself into beleiving what a salesman is telling me especially on products like cars, or boats.

there is no fear, no hate...just reality.

It must seem that way but when I see somebody saying Hunter says my boat can go to the antartic or westsail can go to the moon I dont take that as fact.

fact comes from real life reviews and testing and what owners can tell you, from experience(like the story we just read from barquito,about the boat that sank from sailing like a dinghy in heavy weather) which doesnt only apply to a catalina 22...

cheers


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

saldrich said:


> california - hawaii - south pacific - australia - cape town - brazil - the caribbean - panama canal - california


do you have the boat yet? or are you planning? if you havent get the fixed keel version.

despite the banter I support anyone who is serious with this stuff...all too often people just like to bash any dream anywhere, anyplace.

when I was in california, a very very nice polish man in his 70s showed up with what had to be the most massively modded, refitted and strengthened catalina 25.

it was awesome to see how modded and well refitted it was.

there is quite a difference between a 22 and a 25 but the point is yes you can do it.

if you are serious the worst parts of your journey will be getting to and away from australia....and capetown.

the hardest part in any journey is starting...or making the decision if you will.

I cant tell if the thread is for real or not, or if its just a joke or not...but on other similar threads my sentiment is always the same do it and commit to it.

if this is just a joke or a trolling thread well...btdt I have been sucked in many a time and have no problems with that either

jajajaja

:laugher:laugher:laugher:laugher:laugher


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

> california - hawaii - south pacific - australia - cape town - brazil - the caribbean - panama canal - california


It's possible but extremely improbable, and it would take support, you'd need to rebuild the boat a couple times enroute just from wear and exposure, even without breakage. 
I say it's possible because I've seen people in other parts of the world make a sailboat out of a kitchen table and rice sacks for offshore fishing. Almost anything is possible but I couldn't get enough drinking water onboard personally, I've been thirsty.


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

Seems like a joke/ troll to elicit responses and all that however remember the Russian doin it on a San Juan 24 and those aren't much better than the fixed keel Catalina 22


----------



## rgscpat (Aug 1, 2010)

Big boats have more room for food and water; that's nice because then you won't have to stop at a 7-11 every few days during your circumnavigation and load up on over-priced junk food.


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

Hey, jumping of a 20 story building does not hurt one bit ...... its the sudden stop ant the end that is be painful.


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

I met a guy who sailed his West Wright Potter 19, "Tubby" from San Francisco to Hawaii. Not my cup of tea, but...


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

TakeFive said:


> This just seems like an absurd idea. Any C22 or similar boat would have to be modded so extensively that you might as well just buy a boat designed for the task anyway. It's not just the swing keel - it's basically the whole boat. Even if the boat was durable enough, there's just not room for the needed gear and provisions. And hit just one storm and it would swallow up the boat like nothing.
> 
> The correct answer to OP's original question is "no."


Shane Acton sailed Shrimpy around 1 and 3/4 times.

Shrimpy was a Caprice, a 18' 6" bilge keeler constructed mostly from 1/4 inch plywood. It was just about completely standard when he left. He did not even have any form of self steering and his cooker was a paraffin stove in a biscuit tin.

Having looked at a Caprice when I was looking for a trailer sailor and then buying a Catalina 22 [Jaguar 22 in the UK ] A Catalina 22 is a much stronger and I am pretty sure more seaworthy than a Caprice. It can certainly carry more stores.

I think in the right hands a Catalina 22 , fixed keel preferably, could circumnavigate. Sure there are other boats like an Amel 55 that would be a better choice but I think it could make it round.

The two books Shrimpy and Shrimpy sails again are required reading for anyone considering a small boat circumnavigation. Small is anything less than 100ft IMHO.


----------



## saldrich (Oct 10, 2013)

capttb said:


> It's possible but extremely improbable, and it would take support, you'd need to rebuild the boat a couple times enroute just from wear and exposure, even without breakage.
> I say it's possible because I've seen people in other parts of the world make a sailboat out of a kitchen table and rice sacks for offshore fishing. Almost anything is possible but I couldn't get enough drinking water onboard personally, I've been thirsty.


thanks for the info


----------



## Etna's Spirit (Apr 11, 2014)

Look for the movie THE DOVE on Netfix, you might like it...


----------



## Etna's Spirit (Apr 11, 2014)

Look for the movie THE DOVE on Netfix, you might like it...

This is about a kid sailing around the word. You might want to read and watch Leen & Larry Parley books and videos. They will help making your boat ready for all the passage needs, like collecting water with the sail and the bimmini. The most important topic is the storm tactics experience require for the probable 10% of very bad weather. I you have the spirit and practice your tactics, you can do anything you set your mind to. Also check The Lion Heart.

Check Leen & Larry Pardey Home Page: landlpardeydotcom


----------



## archimedes (May 14, 2014)

christian.hess said:


> if you are serious the worst parts of your journey will be getting to and away from australia....and capetown.


Not that I plan to circumnavigate (and certainly not in a C22) but why is this the case?

Even if this thread is a joke, some useful information can still be shared. 
Never hurts to learn something new or share what you know.

Thanks.


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

saldrich said:


> thanks for the info


It would be nice if you came back and gave us more info. Do you have the boat your bio says you have? What sailing experience do you have? Where are you located? What are your plans for the future? Do you really want to sail around the world in a C-22 or comparable boat?


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

Etna's Spirit said:


> Look for the movie THE DOVE on Netfix, you might like it...
> 
> This is about a kid sailing around the word. You might want to read and watch Leen & Larry Parley books and videos. They will help making your boat ready for all the passage needs, like collecting water with the sail and the bimmini. The most important topic is the storm tactics experience require for the probable 10% of very bad weather. I you have the spirit and practice your tactics, you can do anything you set your mind to. Also check The Lion Heart.
> 
> Check Leen & Larry Pardey Home Page: landlpardeydotcom


Or just give robin a call he owns Graham construction building log homes in kalispell Montana these days. His boat dove was a gladiator which is a splash of the islander Bahama 24 full keel and built to Morc standards


----------



## saldrich (Oct 10, 2013)

chuck53 said:


> It would be nice if you came back and gave us more info. Do you have the boat your bio says you have? What sailing experience do you have? Where are you located? What are your plans for the future? Do you really want to sail around the world in a C-22 or comparable boat?


*Do you have the boat your bio says you have?* 
That's my dream boat.

*What sailing experience do you have?* 
Some

*Where are you located?* 
Western U.S.

*What are your plans for the future? * 
Save money

*Do you really want to sail around the world in a C-22 or comparable boat?*
No


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

saldrich said:


> ...
> *Do you really want to sail around the world in a C-22 or comparable boat?*
> No


Well. That takes care of that.


----------



## rgscpat (Aug 1, 2010)

Yeah, I'm thinking a Westerly 30 is perhaps the smallest boat that has headroom and durability enough for a troll to circumnavigate?


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Trolling or not, surprised that no one mentioned John Guzzwell 'Trekka around the world' Trekka is in the Victoria Maritime Museum now and John still shows up in town once in a while.


----------



## JomsViking (Apr 28, 2007)

newhaul said:


> In a c 22 no in my islander 24 yes full keel much better than fin keel offshore for me. Many full keelers are considered self righting fin keelers not so much.


That is just not true.
While some bad designs have had too much stability in the inverted position they would have stayed inverted with any type of keel (but would have capsized earlier with a full keel). The long lever of a fin will actually make any boat less stable in the inverted position.


----------



## JomsViking (Apr 28, 2007)

Capt Len said:


> Trolling or not, surprised that no one mentioned John Guzzwell 'Trekka around the world' Trekka is in the Victoria Maritime Museum now and John still shows up in town once in a while.


Trekka Round the World, AudioSeaStories.com






Also worth looking into his "Endangered Species" that he's done the TransPac in several times.


----------



## sethpool (Jul 28, 2014)

You should do it.


----------



## Zarathu (May 26, 2014)

Take out of the library or buy a book called Adlard Coles' Heavy Weather Sailing, Sixth Edition: Peter Bruce: 9780071592901: Amazon.com: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51H63SVlxBL

Heavy weather sailing. It will show you what kind of boat you need to be in to weather what you will find out there. Sure you could do it, but only if you are exceptionally lucky, and if you have that kind of luck, then you will luck out on getting the kind of boat you need.

Sorry... but a 22 foot sailboat especially a compac 22 is only a coastal sailer. My 19 foot WWP19 is more seaworthy than your compac 22, and wouldn't even think of it despite the fact that people have sailed them to Bermuda and to Hawaii.

After reading this book you will think twice. I did.


----------



## chip (Oct 23, 2008)

Everyone always wants to circumnavigate the earth in their Catalina 22. I was always curious about outfitting my C22 to sail to the moon. Escape velocity is about 21,771 knots, which is technically above hull speed, but I assume that faster speeds are achievable once you leave the water.


----------



## Johnniegee (Oct 13, 2014)

Read this and note the fixed keels plus the 400 pound purchase price!

http://www.bluemoment.com/pdf/shrimpy.pdf


----------



## georgemci102a2 (Feb 8, 2015)

Some aspire to be "sailing maniacs"


----------



## VallelyJ (Nov 21, 2008)

Why? You'll be miserable the whole time. Spend a little money on a bigger boat. Remember that the volume of room inside of a boat is the cube of it's length. And the hull speed increases as a multiple of the waterline length. If you have the budget/income for even considering sailing around the world, you can probably afford a used 30-footer, and actually enjoy the trip. I used to cruise in Lake Champlain (quite big) with a Tanzer 22. Loved the sailing, but hated having to root through layers of stuff, that I was already sitting on, just to find what I wanted. Unless you're into some sort of endurance trip, don't do that to yourself.


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

okay..

wondering though. if you are in a less than 30 foot boat and a 30 foot wave breaks over you.... is it all about how well the boat is built, or can a wave like that break up any small boat...?

I'm thinking about how Frank and Margaret Dye survived in a Wayfarer.. when just about any wave must have crashed on them.


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

titustiger27 said:


> okay..
> 
> wondering though. if you are in a less than 30 foot boat and a 30 foot wave breaks over you.... is it all about how well the boat is built, or can a wave like that break up any small boat...?
> 
> I'm thinking about how Frank and Margaret Dye survived in a Wayfarer.. when just about any wave must have crashed on them.


I have a wayfarer islander Bahama 24 safe in just about all conditions built to morc standards I haven't been in the s...... with it but have never worried even with 6 to 8 ft breakers on a 5 to 7 second period


----------

